# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  ΕΛΚΑ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΟ

## aljam

ELKA ΑΡΜΟΝΙΟ
ΞΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΑΖΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ?
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΟ 15ΕΤΗΑΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ

----------


## Giannis511

Αν μένεις θεσσαλονίκη πήγαινέ το στον Κακαλιάγκο, ο άνθρωπος είναι κορυφή! www.kakaliagos.gr

----------


## aljam

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ

----------


## Giannis511

Εδώ στην Αθήνα μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στον Νάκα (αν και είναι λίγο κλέφτης) αλλά ίσως βοηθήσει. Τον παραπάνω τον ανέφερα γιατί εκεί είχε φτιάξει αρκετά ένας συγγενής μου μουσικός που ζει στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Για Αθήνα ειδικά για αρμόνια δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## gsmaster

aljam, Θα σε παρακαλέσω να γράφεις με μικρά, γιατι τα κεφαλαία είναι δυσανάγνωστα και κουραστικά. Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------

